# Yoga



## SADSpirit81 (Sep 8, 2010)

A few years ago I had my doubts about it. Exercise never did anything to reduce my anxiety, so how would yoga be any different? 
Well, I was wrong. It _does _help if you can stick to a daily routine. I started practicing yoga (on and off) over a year ago and at times it's really the only thing that could bring my anxiety down. Especially when I really try to focus on my breathing. I think that's the key element. The trouble is that it works wonders when I'm not overly stressed, but when I have a ton of added stress, my routine falls apart. Especially when I have a very stressful job. This time I want to stick with it though, because I do see results. I think the more you do it, the easier it gets to bring your heart rate down.

I'm curious to find out how many people have tried it, and if so, did it help?

-SADSpirit


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been meaning to take it up - did you teach yourself if so what resources did you use? I would be too self conscious to join a group.


----------



## SADSpirit81 (Sep 8, 2010)

I started with groups but eventually dropped that because I was too self-conscious at the time. Now I just pop in a DVD. It's still yoga, without the added anxiety. Even better. I like the Gaiam series. They have some good beginner videos. Once my anxiety is under control I would like to start classes again, though.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never taken a yoga class but would like to try it someday. I have tried tai chi and qigong and they were both really effective. I'm hoping to start tai chi again soon.


----------



## SADSpirit81 (Sep 8, 2010)

That's great! I heard some positive things about Tai Chi as well.


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

I have just started taking yoga again after stopping for several years. It feels really good and the thing I like about the class is that no one really stares at each other. They all focus on their own poses and they don't look at me messing them up. :um I'm so rusty, but I'm glad I started going again. I definitely feel more peaceful after the class and I sleep really well too


----------



## Buggsy (Sep 8, 2010)

Never tried it, but I could use the stretching for sure. I would just feel weird doing it, so it would have to be at home.


----------



## SADSpirit81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Insight Girl -- That's awesome! I'm glad to hear it works for you, too. To be honest, I tried different anxiety medications and they don't really take away the physical sensation of anxiety. Yoga helps me to focus on my breathing, I find. Even after a session. And you're right, people don't really stare at each other in yoga classes, but I'm just not ready for that yet... 

Buggsy -- When I first started yoga I was very self-conscious, but there are usually beginners in every class... so you wouldn't be the only one. They even encourage you to go at your own pace. 

Thanks!


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

I've never liked the thought of going to a yoga class, so I bought a Kundalini yoga DVD. It's really good and I find that it does calm me down, but I find it so hard to stick to a routine to do it.


----------



## SADSpirit81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Laurel -- I think that practicing yoga at home is just as effective. There are lots of benefits -- if you can stick to a routine. That's what I struggle with too... I guess some people find that going to a class motivates them, because of the structure, but right now I'm too self-consicous.

Good luck!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I done yoga pretty consistently for 5 years now, if I ever make a career change, I'd be a yoga instructor. It helps with a lot of things, being able to clear the mind and focus on the moment. It helps you prevent injuries, increase pain tolerance and have overall well-being. My flexibility increased ten-fold, when I first started I couldn't bend down far enough to touch my ankles. Now I could bend down and put palms flat with no effort. I practice on my own as well as attend classes. You could learn through a DVD, but it's hard to get feedback on your poses. As you refine your poses, that attention to detail is what help you get more advanced with each pose. and the structure helps in the classroom because at first, you focus on learning the poses. As you get better, you refine them by implementing tweaks, those little details. A classroom would help you focus on those details. You should go, you'd realize you'd be surrounded with like-minded people who focus on their own practice and there is nothing to fear, no need to be self-conscious of something you enjoy.


----------



## SADSpirit81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf-- Thanks! You're right... sometimes it does get frustrating when you can't get feedback. I'll definitely consider joining a class again soon. And it is a good way to socialize, too.


----------



## AliceBlackberry (Sep 13, 2010)

Before I started out, I did exercises on my own to build up my strength and flexibility so that the physical component wouldn't be as overwhelming and I could focus on the philosophy... letting go of judgement (or fear of being judged), letting go of competition, being in the moment, lifting the weight of everyday thoughts and worries, etc. Some places focus more on that than others, but I found it beneficial to have a balance so it wasn't just a workout. Being healthier helps, but not as much if you aren't approaching it in the right way for you. Yoga is definitely a good choice :yes


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I absolutely love yoga. I don't like the "exercise" type of yoga though. There are two strains, the traditional yoga which focuses more on self acceptance and the breath, and then there is "exercise" yoga which is fast paced and challenging. I just didn't find that type to be as helpful. Slowing down and focusing on my breath has really helped with my anxiety  My sister is actually a certified yoga teacher, so she has taught me a lot


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree. It did calm me somewhat. I used to do yoga daily (sometimes 2X a day). I need to get back into it.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I hate it when I see a workout video titled something like "Power yoga" and they incorporate weights and say things like "work that body!" "Tighten those abs!" It's yoga, for ****s sake! The entire idea of yoga is for the well-being of the body. Different types can make you sweat buckets, yes, but that's not the point. Urghhhh.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I love Ashtanga Yoga. It took me a LONG time to get used to it though. It's hard for me to stay focused, there's too much thoughts hitting me at once. You really have to be selfish and focus on yourself for it to work.

I would suggest going to a class. It's easier to stick to a routine that way.
DONT do power yoga. It's too fast and Americanized.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

I tried yoga almost a decade ago. Hope to get started again soon, I've heard it's quite helpful from several people.


----------



## SA Rich (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been thinking about yoga for some time. Reading the positive things you all have to say about it makes me want to try it even more. I'm going to look up some places that give lessons after I get done typing this. Thanks to each of you for writing about your experiences with yoga!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yoga is fab!


----------

